# What do think of the HG50 9 cassette?



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking for experience and thoughts for this economical 9-spd cassette. 12-25 variant.
Alternately the SRAM PG950 9-speed is also about the same price.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

It works. Not expensive. Kinda portly if you are worried about the weight and are counting grams.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

Which one are you referring to? The HG50? Should I go wit the SRAM then?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Both the Shimano and SRAM cassettes work well, though it's been my experience that SRAM cassettes, for whatever reason, run slightly noisier. Not a big deal overall but I like my bikes pretty quiet.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I get longer life from an HG50 cassette than I do my Dura Ace cassettes....


----------



## gnatman (Jan 14, 2009)

I use an SRAM PG-970, 12-26, with Shimano drivetrain parts. No problems.

If you're willing to go ebay, I bought mine, nearly new, ~$35.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I put a PG950 on my wifes bike several months ago (12-26) with otherwise Shimano drive-train. Works great, no complaints and it is very inexpensive locally at Performance bike.

The HG50 cassette I removed from her bike was also fine, worked as well at the Dura Ace version on my bike and lasts SIGNIFICANTLY longer. I only replaced it because she needed lower gears.

I have run 7700 and 6500 9 speed cassettes on my bike and they are great (except the 7700 is short lived and very expensive) but for the savings in money the HG50, HG70 or the PG950, PG970 are excellent alternatives for anyone but a racer.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

Got myself a nice Saint 11-28 cassette. It's awesome!


----------

